# Quanto e' figo Favino



## Carola (1 Aprile 2022)

Non bello ma fa sangue 
Visto oggi 
È alto lo facevo più nano

grandissimo figo


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2022)

Favino

savino nooooo


----------



## Lostris (1 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Koala (1 Aprile 2022)

Ma Nicola Savino? 🫣


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2022)

Favino è intelligente e brillante e fa dimenticare di essere identico a Don Camillo


----------



## omicron (1 Aprile 2022)

figo no e neanche bello, però ha un gran fascino


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Aprile 2022)

Bella voce


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Non bello ma fa sangue
> Visto oggi
> È alto lo facevo più nano
> 
> grandissimo figo


Beh ha fascino....
Però per me è meglio Edoardo Leo... Anche più bellino...e ...ti fa venire voglia di...farci un giro


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2022)

Mmmh preferisco Favino io


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Mmmh preferisco Favino io


Meglio...uno a testa senza bisticci


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2022)

Ueh ma sempre a spartirvi gli omini state….


----------



## Nono (1 Aprile 2022)

Altro che Leo e Favino .... qui c'è Nono e Pallino


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Aprile 2022)

Favino a me piace un sacco... più ora di quando era giovane...Leo mi fa sesso


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Altro che Leo e Favino .... qui c'è Nono e Pallino


Anche la rima


----------



## Nono (2 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche la rima


Mica a caso ...


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mica a caso ...


Effettivamente l'accoppiata Nono e Pinco è insostituibile


----------

